# Doh!!!



## MedicPrincess (May 24, 2007)

So I got my first 3/5 on a clinical eval that was directly caused from something stupid I did.  

I had a 9 yo M w/ Anaphalaxis.  Mottling to the face and neck, significant edema to the mouth, unable to swallow or speak.  After hitting him with the epi, I went looking for IV access.  I couldn't see or feel anything through those dang gloves, sooooo......I stripped them off, tossed them in the trash, and continued treating my patient.  Got the IV and didn't even think twice about it, until I wil pushing the Benedryl, and then it was like....DOH!!!!!!:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

That sucks... but its better to be gigged and REALLY learn this now, than to "forget" on the final exam.

That is why you are a STUDENT!


----------



## Rattletrap (May 25, 2007)

I was a test proctor for EMT-I and EMT-P students and slipped in the question "Are you forgetting something?" to keep from failing a couple people who were nervous when they forgot BSI and I knew that they knew better.
 Chin up  not all testers are mean like that.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 25, 2007)

I also hoped you spelled Benadryl correctly on the chart as well. 

R/r 911


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I also hoped you spelled Benadryl correctly on the chart as well.
> 
> R/r 911


 
Oh MY...thanks R/R....I turn in my patient care reports tomorrow and I hadn't spelled it right....

Thanks for saving me!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 27, 2007)

NP.. I act as a "spell checker" as a QI on paperwork... 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (May 27, 2007)

Learn from it.  BSI is your friend.  After a while you'll get where you can't do your work w/o gloves.B)


----------

